#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-11-04
<itnet7> ninksink: to answer your question earlier, I personally haven't doned anything involving LogRhythm
<itnet7> Hey there n3gbz !
<n3gbz> hey!
<itnet7> How are you doing?
<n3gbz> Pretty good, thanks, how about you?
<itnet7> also good
<n3gbz> I'm still in Orlando; start back to Pennsylvania on Saturday
<itnet7> n3gbz: cool! Have you had a chance to rest? Or working?
<n3gbz> little of both
<govatent> hello
<itnet7> hey there
<epidemic> where's the agenda for the 2nd?
<itnet7> Epidemic: there wasn't one, no one added anything
<itnet7> do you mean the minutes?
<itnet7> I will put them up tonight
<itnet7> hopefully
<Epidemic> anything for the meeting, was at least trying to catch up with what was being discussed and what's coming up
<Epidemic> s/for/from
<itnet7> We only discussed doing an installfest in Miami area, I will try to get the logs up, the mootbot was down
<itnet7> We also posted links for pictures from UDS
<itnet7> crashsystems1: feeling any better?
<crashsystems1> Yep
<itnet7> cool!
<Epidemic> what was the cause of the nausea?
<crashsystems1> Some food just decided it did not like me. Happens rather often
<Epidemic> I know something that'll make you feel better.... Here's an internet speedtest I ran at a cusotmers site... http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/435/screenshot20101104at347.png
<crashsystems1> How is that supposed to make me feel better? 
<Epidemic> that you don't have that horrible bandwidth
<crashsystems1> Good point
<Epidemic> feeling better now? :)
<crashsystems1> Yes
<itnet7> bbiab
<govatent> are there any tips to make evolution go quicker? 
<mhall119> what version are you running?
<mhall119> govatent: ^^
<govatent> 2.30.2
<govatent> .3
<govatent> sorry
<mhall119> hmm, that version has no more bonobo, so it should automatically be faster
<mhall119> do you have any web calendars?  I've noticed it stalls while those are being loaded
#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-11-05
<Chloric> evening everyone
<reya276> anyone in
<crashsystems1> Somewhat
<reya276> I'm trying to figure out how to run an app I installed through synaptic
<reya276> but is not on the applications menu
<crashsystems1> What app? 
<reya276> let me get the name of the package
<reya276> one sec
<reya276> this is the package name kde-config-tablet
<crashsystems1> Don't have ubuntu up atm. If nothing else, grab the deb and look inside to see what extracts where
<reya276> but is from the package manager how would I do that?
<crashsystems1> Well, you could go to packages.ubuntu.com
<reya276> k thanks
<reya276> ok this is what I found http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/amd64/kde-config-tablet/download but yet no command on how to run it
<reya276> its called something like this kcm_tablet
<Hamaliel> Heya folks :)
<Chloric> hey
<Hamaliel> Hows it going Chloric?
<Chloric> watching IT Crowd
<Hamaliel> No idea what that is hah
<Chloric> british comedy
<Hamaliel> Gotcha.  I like British television :)
<Chloric> yup! 
<Hamaliel> Huge Doctor Who fan 
<Chloric> and Little Britain is good too
<Hamaliel> I haven't seen Little Britain in ages =D
<Chloric> lol my dad has like every doctor who episode and has em i think
<Hamaliel> That's awesome.
<Hamaliel> Those things are too damn expensive to own :(
<Hamaliel> like 90 bucks a season or something over here.
<Chloric> O_O i know
<Chloric> its ridiculous
<Hamaliel> I'd like to own em all, but I can't even afford to get a single season without breaking the bank
 * Hamaliel glares 
<Chloric> hahaha
<Chloric> my dad starting buying them after he stopped paying for gas
<Hamaliel> I wanna stop paying for gas!
<Chloric> my dads company's pays for his gas
<Hamaliel> Oh wow.  I wish my company did the same.
<Hamaliel> I don't even get benefits!
<Chloric> he's a pre-construction manager.... whatever that is
<Hamaliel> Dunno, but it sounds exciting :)
<Chloric> lol
<Hamaliel> Anywho, just wanted to drop in and say hey.  I gotta get to bed =D
<Chloric> take care man
<Hamaliel> So, Chloric, anyone else who may not be afk, you all have a good night :)
<Hamaliel> later!
<reya276> I still can't find a way to run this kde-config-tablet
<reya276> Morning Everyone
<DammitJim> morning
<itnet7> morning reya276 !
<DammitJim> anyone here have a honda odyssey?
<itnet7> o/
<itnet7> I do 
<itnet7> Well.. Hannya does
<DammitJim> does your cd player still work?
<itnet7> Mine is older
<DammitJim> I'll buy it from you LOL
<DammitJim> dammit
<itnet7> no cd player,  don't think
<DammitJim> my kids played with the CD player and jammed something in there... now there is no CD option
<itnet7> I put in an aftermarket eclipse head unit
<DammitJim> nice!
<DammitJim> I'm about to buy just an iPod adapter for the AUX
<DammitJim> it's too bad there is no interface for an Android phone :(
<itnet7> Well you can use the old cassette to 3.5mm possibly
<itnet7> it wouldn't work in my toyota but YMMV
<DammitJim> no cassette here
<reya276> itnet7, morning
<itnet7> Does it support bluetooth?
<itnet7> reya276: how did your upgrade/backup stuff go?
<DammitJim> no bluetooth... 
<reya276> horrible, simple backup on the new version(10.10) had a new version of their app that could not read the backup due to it being 1.4 and on maverick is 1.5. So is a good thing I was able to get into the backup drive as root and extract the zipped files.
<itnet7> Wow, so I will definitely never recommend simple backup
<reya276> right
<itnet7> I would like to play around a little more with backup stuff when I get the chance. That backintime app I mentioned is supposed to be like 'timevault'
<reya276> oh trust me the app works great is just that their new version can't read the backups made by the older version. But I use it all the time and the darn thing works great. All they need to fix is that bug. It tried to convert the old backup to the new version format but it failed.
<itnet7> Ah!@
<itnet7> Well at least you were still able to get to it and use the them 
<itnet7> Just wouldn't recommend it to some of the newer folks
<itnet7> I.... Just wouldn't recommend it to some of the newer folks
<reya276> but since there was no way of know that they would have a newer version on maverick than on Lucid then once you upgrade your screwed
<itnet7> Yeah
<reya276> right
<reya276> not unless you know what your doing
<itnet7> When I do linux SIGs they ask me all the time what I use for backups
<itnet7> I personally just use rsync
<reya276> see I don't know what that is
<reya276> BRB
<itnet7> it's what most of the gui backup apps use behind the scenes
<mhall119> does anyone use the project-manager plugin for gedit?
<itnet7> mhall119: only in playing around with it, not much more
<mhall119> well if anyone does, I added the ability to save and restore the working directory from the file browser
<itnet7> cool!
<mhall119> might enhance it more as I go, but that was the one thing I hated not having
<Jake2|cfl> itnet7: when is the next "BUG" linux meeting?
<Jake2|cfl> itnet7: oops--wife says I need to go now
<NCommander> Hey all, I'm looking for a Tim who might have taken notes during the spice seeds session at UDS 
<NCommander> Anyone know who that is (or what their handle might be?)
<MichelleQ1> hhm...  Don't know, but can ask around, if you'd like.
<MichelleQ1> is there a spice-devel channel?
<MichelleQ1> OK, there were two Tims on the UDS-N attendee list 
<MichelleQ1> which can be found here:  https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-n
<MichelleQ1> Maybe one of them?
<NCommander> MichelleQ1: thanks
<Chloric> evening guys
<Chloric> i just tested out a Wacom Bamboo tablet on my netbook and it functions beautifully 
<tiemonster> Chloric: I'm glad! I was worried when I saw you talking about that the other day.
<Chloric> yeah, sorry. i havent had the chance to use it
<Chloric> im at my girlfriends house editing stuff on GIMP
<tiemonster> sounds like fun
<Chloric> it works great
<Chloric> it worked out of the box
<tiemonster> pictionary is fun with a tablet
<Chloric> most of the buttons work out of the box too
<Chloric> only the FN1 and FN2 buttons arent working
<tiemonster> Chloric: http://www.gameshot.org/?id=2316
<reya276> anyone in?
<Chloric> damn
<Chloric> i couldnt make rectangles
<reya276> hey has anyone used Kleansweep before
<Chloric> whats it for? i could try it out
<reya276> oh is to clean your OS of duplicated, deprecated, broken symlinks, empty dir, empty files
<reya276> there are files that seem to be empty but I'm not sure if they should be empty or are needed
<reya276> like this empty directory for example /home/reya276/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/fsm/0/0
<reya276> do I even need that
<reya276> and there are tons of these listed
<reya276> oh my god and the empty files are insane
<reya276> I can't believe this I just installed this OS last night
<reya276> I'm guessing is because I restored my /Home Dir it create duplicate and extra file that I no longer need but there is no way for me to tell what is good or not
<reya276> If you delete a file and then run applications do the applications create them again?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-11-06
<mhall119> reya276: depends on the files
<reya276> yeah I decided to use BleachBit
<reya276> It actually tells you if you should select an action or not
<reya276> yeah the files it could not delete it did not
<reya276> so it worked ok
<Bryanstein> itnet7, 
<byte_me> good morning
<mhall119> morning
<byte_me> the joy of being at work on a saturday .... there's nothing going on online
<coder2> ubuntu lucid10.04+kernel panic:not syncing+attempted to kill init+no init found..........can anyone help??
<Chloric> afternon
<Chloric> afternoon*
#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-11-07
<Chloric> hey itnet
<itnet7> hey there Chloric !
<Chloric> hows it going?
<Chloric> i had a question
<itnet7> go ahead
<itnet7> sorry for the delay catching up on some stuff in the background
<Chloric> thats ok man,
<Chloric> and i was wondering if you were doing anything LoCo related during thanksgiving week. im going up for 10 days
<Chloric> i'll be in Orlando no less
<itnet7> going up?
<itnet7> Oh
<itnet7> cool!!
<Chloric> so if your throwing anything LoCo related, i could catch up
<itnet7> cool, I am not sure, usually I try not to do anything around major (family related) holidays
<itnet7> but if you eat Turkey... '=_
<itnet7> oops
<itnet7> that was supposed to be: :-P
<itnet7> We could hang out regardless
<Chloric> thats cool and for sure
<Chloric> i'll be in my teepee for those ten days :p
<itnet7> Oh!
<itnet7> cool
<Chloric> so we could meet up any time i
<itnet7> Awesome!
<itnet7> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2010/11/how-to-install-and-play-popular-game.html <----- Sweet!
<Chloric> oh, i dont know if you were on last night, but i was using a Wacom bamboo tablet with Ubuntu
<Chloric> there were a ton of conversations about it on here
<Chloric> i used my girlfriends and i was using it as a mouse the whole night
<itnet7> Oh, I'll have to read the backlog
<itnet7> nice!
<Chloric> everything worked except for the FN1 and FN2 button
<itnet7> Did the gui configuration detect it?
<Chloric> nope, nothing. it worked right out of the box, i never messed with any program
<Chloric> i plugged it in and it all worked
<Chloric> scrolling, gestures, right clicking, drag and drop, and changing work spaces
<itnet7> Cool, I was just thinkin that you might be able to bind those non-working FN1 and FN2 buttons with the app. potentially
<Chloric> yeah, those were Corel specific buttons
<itnet7> brb gonna test the install to see if that "True Combat Elite" mod shows up in game
<Chloric> i couldve done so, but i was having fun with it
<Chloric> i was using GIMP
<itnet7> They are really cool
<itnet7> That install was flawless, can't play the mod online, because I never entered my CD key
<Chloric> what mod?
<itnet7> Hey there Bryanstein !
<itnet7> Chloric: the "True Elite Combat" Mod
<itnet7> but you need to have the key from Enemy Territory: the Original one
<Chloric> OH, forgot i opened that link... playing minecraft and listening to music lol
<itnet7> :-P
<Chloric> the graphics look amazing
<itnet7> brb, gonna try it again since I just found me key :-)
<Chloric> ok
<Gyndawyr> hello
<Gyndawyr> I'm looking for some americans :P
 * mhall119 is american
<mhall119> what's up Gyndawyr 
<Gyndawyr> I've taken 3 SAT subject tests: literature, biology, and math level 1.
<mhall119> SAT?
<Gyndawyr> Can I retake the ones I did bad in to improve my score?
<mhall119> yeah, I think you can take them as many times as you're willing to pay for them
<Gyndawyr> yay
<mhall119> I'm not sure if colleges look at all the scores, or just the latest, or just the highest
<Gyndawyr> because I want to keep my good scores in literature and biology, but erase any history of my awful marks in math
<Gyndawyr> do you know anything about the literacy test at all?
<mhall119> man, it's been a decade since I took my SATs
<mhall119> maybe MichelleQ1 has some insight into those
<MichelleQ1> Gyndawyr: the college will look at *all* scores submitted from one test - so, say you took it July 2010 - they'll look at all the marks for all the subjects from that test.
 * Gyndawyr points to young person
<Gyndawyr> but I don't want to keep all my scores
<Gyndawyr> just the good ones
<MichelleQ1> I know - unfortunately it doesn't work that way
<MichelleQ1> what you'll want to do is submit your highest test in general
<Gyndawyr> I'll be damned if I have to sit through literature again -_-
<Gyndawyr> also, I'll have to get loads of math tuition
<MichelleQ1> hahaha, having a rough time with the ilterature sections?
<MichelleQ1> where are you trying to go to school at?
<Gyndawyr> when something is open to interpretation and prettymuch all of the answers are valid, it becomes difficult to select one out of five on the multiple choice
<MichelleQ1> this is true - literature is very hard to objectively test
<Gyndawyr> I'm british english, but I want to move to MIT for my graduate year in university
<MichelleQ1> ok - call MIT and ask for an admissions counselor.  They'd be the best to tell you how to submit your scores
<mhall119> maybe you can get an ESOL exception ;)
<Gyndawyr> if what you said is true, the best way to submit my scores would be to re-take the exams after I have some sort of education in how to pass the bloody things :)
<MichelleQ1> there are all sorts of SAT guides out there
<Gyndawyr> the average scores are in the 750 region for people at MIT :S
<MichelleQ1> I'd offer to help you study, but it's been years since I've sat for them.  I am around though, regularly, should you need some generalized literature help
<Gyndawyr> if I have to submit my awful grades along with my good ones, I'd probably be better off resitting the subjects I'm good at along with the ones I failed previously
<MichelleQ1> that's what I'd suggest
<MichelleQ1> odds are, your good subjects will remain high, but you'd have a chance to improve your low scores.
<Gyndawyr> biology felt so easy :D - maybe it's because I've covered most of the material recently
<Gyndawyr> I literally guessed 40 out of 50 questions on the math paper
<MichelleQ1> yeah, I'm sure I'd fail spectacularly if I sat for the SATs again.
<Gyndawyr> you're older than I expected :)
<MichelleQ1> If you haven't already, you might want to sit for the ACTs, too - they're generally easier.
 * MichelleQ1 knocks on 30.
 * Gyndawyr is 19 next week
<Gyndawyr> I know I should remember my education but I have poor memory and it was 4 years ago since I was in math class
<MichelleQ1> I sucked at math in high school - I can't imagine I'd been any better at it now.
<Gyndawyr> I don't think I'm bad at it as much as I don't enjoy it
<MichelleQ1> Why are you headed to MIT?  Comp-sci?
<Gyndawyr> I plan to go somewhere relatively local for the moment
<Gyndawyr> manchester university or similar
<Gyndawyr> my grades aren't very good so I don't know what place I'll get
<Gyndawyr> I plan to study biology or engineering. I hope to transfer to MIT - bio-engineering when I've done the first part of my degree
<MichelleQ1> ah, ok.
<mhall119> for not enjoying math, you sure are picking two subjects that are going to require a lot of it
<Gyndawyr> imagine what you could do with the ability to program DNA ;)
 * MichelleQ1 wanted to go into molecular biology
<Gyndawyr> even though I hate programming it sounds like something I would do
<MichelleQ1> and then I failed calculus.
<mhall119> yeah, I've read several articles about molecular computers and such
<Gyndawyr> why didn't you Michelle?
<MichelleQ1> can't math.  
<MichelleQ1> :D
<MichelleQ1> So I majored in English Lit instead.
<Gyndawyr> eugh... I hated math and chemistry. But I've always been naturally good with computers and biology :/
<Gyndawyr> putting it together is fine, it's just programming the thing I'm no good with
<MichelleQ1> I found I was good with anything that could be explained to me in concrete terms.  But when it came to theoretical math, ... no.
<Gyndawyr> hahahahaha I had to learn "don't ask questions" when it comes to education in general
<Gyndawyr> otherwise you end up asking "why does gravity only attract?" or "how does energy go through a vaccum?"
<MichelleQ1> Yeah, that was my problem... and I couldn't deal with 'just don't ask'
<mhall119> well the second is kind of a misconception, but the answer to the first is still "We have no clue"
<MichelleQ1> that's part of the reason why I went into literature - I could manipulate the texts as I saw fit, and make the answers my own.
<mhall119> I think too many professors of the "hard" sciences are unwilling to admit that nobody in their field knows the answer to something
<itnet7> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> itnet7: pong
<mhall119> but I'm about to leave for the hardware store
<mhall119> be back later
<itnet7> lol
<itnet7> sorry
<itnet7> bbiab
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: what is the version of irssi that had that perl module you were talking about, and which is is the one it didn't have it anymore
<cjohnston> Headed back home. :-(
<itnet7> RoAkSoAx: let me doublecheck
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ok cool, we'll try to see if it was a packaging error :)
<test123> itnet7: test
<itnet7> I can't find the same stuff I was seeing
<itnet7> notify.pl loaded, but my notifications are not forwarding through X
<crashsystems> hello florida
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: so it's prolly something with the packaging
<itnet7> RoAkSoAx: if you were to type: /unload perl, then try to /LOAD perl you will get the following error. http://paste.ubuntu.com/527882/
<itnet7> When I tried to compile irssi myself and point it to by perl libraries it would not let me compile in perl support
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: seems like a known bug
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: and a packging error probably
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=639260
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: but according to what I'm reading it says that you can unload perl, but you can't reload it
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: but if you could give me the versions of the packages would be easier to investigate
<itnet7> RoAkSoAx: Unfortunately I don't have any thing running the previous versions, let me check it out in a bit, I am going through my e-mail and getting caught up a bit
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ok if you remember the version you had before and which version you upadted to that thad the problem would be useful
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-10-31
<MrBIOS> Good evening, folks
<MrBIOS> anybody alive?
<ShawnR> anyone in here good with samba shares and file permissions?
<ShawnR> whenever i edit a file hosted on the samba share, it changes permissions from what it originally was... i need it to stay at the current permissions set
<jbander1> Is this a ubuntu group
<jbander1> how do you turn off ubuntu11.10 , cant find anything in the top space above the desktop
<jbander1> anybody
<MichelleQ> howdy, Loco. 
<govatent> hello
<MichelleQ> how are you, govatent?
<govatent> I am good. Here at uds. 
 * MichelleQ waves from Lakeland.  
<MichelleQ> Not gonna make it over, I'm afraid, except maybe Friday
<itnet7> Hey there!
<itnet7> Sorry to hear that MichelleQ, Hopefully we'll see you on Friday
<mhall119> itnet7: you'll see us Saturday too, right?
<MichelleQ> itnet7: Saturday, too.  :-)
<itnet7> Absolutely, Hopefully  my family will be able to come too
<govatent> yup.
<maxolasersquad_f> MichelleQ: :(
<MichelleQ> I *should* be there Friday, at least part of the day. 
<jamalta> Does that mean Friday would be the best day to go if you can only make it to one? :)
<MichelleQ> jamalta: the costume party is friday night. :-)  Also, loco party at my house Saturday
<jamalta> MichelleQ: oh cool! that'd be interesting :)
<jamalta> and the saturday party sounds fun, i have to check if i can make it
<MichelleQ> how's britta doing, jamalta?
<jamalta> MichelleQ: good, a lot better now that she's started the second trimester
<MichelleQ> the first one sucks.  <3  I'm glad she's feeling better
<jamalta> thanks :)
<jamalta> how's the family doing? 
<cjohnston> its jamalta 
<jamalta> cjohnston: hey
<cjohnston> I have more summit bugs for you ;-)
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping
<jamalta> hahaha
<RoAkSoAx> x/win 2
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-11-01
<raubvogel> Got my keg beer pull thingie. I am prepared for tomorrow ;)
<itnet7> raubvogel: lol
<raubvogel> itnet7: you got to worry about what really matters, right? 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-11-02
<govatent> maddog_2009, ping
<maddog_2009> hey
<govatent> hey. what session are you guys at? 
<maddog_2009> I am in bonaire 2
<govatent> I am in bonaire 1
<maddog_2009> cloud power management
<govatent> awww we are in app approval for the software store 
<maddog_2009> cool
<govatent> its pretty technical in the development standpoint
<maddog_2009> calander next
<govatent> YES! Thanks for reminding me
<govatent> I do not want to miss that. 
<govatent> I had not looked at my phone yet to see when it was 
<maddog_2009> in bonaire 6
<govatent> sweet. just next door. 
<govatent> Ill catch up with you in a bit. gonna start my move over. 
<itnet7> govatent: you guys will have to fill me in! 
<govatent> itnet7, sure
<itnet7> I wanted to hear about Calender plans
<itnet7> Thx
<svwilliams> join #ubuntu-uds-bonaire3
<svwilliams> woops sorry
<govatent> lol
<govatent> something i would do. :)
<dantalizing_uds> yeas glad I finally got away it	net
<dantalizing_uds> dog
<dantalizing_uds> doh
<dantalizing_uds> itnet7
<itnet7> Awesome dantalizing_uds !
<svwilliams> mhall119, the install file for loco-directory specifies postgresql 8.3 and its currently marked obsolete ... just wanted to make sure its just an older install instruction 
<svwilliams> whoops again ... sigh so new at irc
<svwilliams> sorry everyone else
<mhall119> svwilliams: loco-directory runs on a Lucid server, so that's for compatibility with our production environment
<mhall119> svwilliams: for local dev, you can just use SQLite though
<MichelleQ> hey y'all
<crashsystems1> Hello
<itnet7> hey there MichelleQ ! This session is over so I'm about to leave, ttyl
<MichelleQ> itnet7: not gonna make it tonight.  No kid coverage.
<raub> anybody alive?
<MichelleQ> barely, but yes
<raub> wondering who is still in the convetion center
<raub> MichelleQ: I am raubvogel but in my quickly decreasing power laptop
<raub> er, make it my phone. 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-11-03
<MichelleQ> have a great night at the horror movie night y'all. 
<raubvogel> I thought they would use the pict with the ubuntu man in the uds page
<itnet7> hey there raubvogel
<raubvogel> Hey
<raubvogel> I did make it home
<itnet7> Thanks for coming to the movie last night, it was great meeting you!
<itnet7> Cool
<MichelleQ> itnet7: how'd movie night go?
<raubvogel> Thanks for having me there, itnet7
<raubvogel> Any excitement in the conf?
<govatent> yea i guess. its been pretty good discussions 
<raubvogel> Nice. I would like to have been there for the week but, well, work comes first
<govatent> yea
<raubvogel> I wonder if they will post the other crowd picts later, like the one with the orange ubuntu guy
<govatent> I am sure all the pics will go up
<raubvogel> For those who are in the conference/meeting thingie, does anyone know why you need to have /boot rw for grub2 to work correctly?
<raubvogel> 11.10 + static interface do not seem to play well together
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-11-04
<ghuru> hey all
<ghuru> any zimbra admins?
<Charlie> So...What's up?
<Charlie> Anyone home?
<mhall119> yes
<cjohnston> mhall119: your not home
<mhall119> home away from home
<mhall119> also, I didn't say *I* was home
<mhall119> just that somebody, somwhere, was home
<itnet7> lol
<itnet7> sure
<itnet7> wrong windoe
<itnet7> s/windoe/window/
<roaksoax> lol
<DammitJim> it's 5 o'clock somewhere?
<govatent> cookie?
<cjohnston> lol
<DammitJim> are they having cookies at the conference?
<mhall119> DammitJim: they did a couple days ago
<mhall119> it's muffins and danishes today
<raubvogel> We need a cookie gun: shoots cookies at the crowd
<MichelleQ> omnomnom
<ImitatingReality> Hello...
<govatent> hello
<govatent> thats the echo going back :) how are you? 
<ImitatingReality> Sleepy, been a long time since I was here. :)
<govatent> yea
<govatent> i think i remember you 
<ImitatingReality> I remember you. ^_^
<govatent> i had gone rouge for a while myself
<govatent> had been busy with school and stuff
<ImitatingReality> I've been busy working myself.
<govatent> how's your ubuntu life coming along? 
<ImitatingReality> Ha! My computer went kaput.
<ImitatingReality> V_V
<govatent> :(
<govatent> what happened? 
<ImitatingReality> It had some kind of error, kept saying the hard drive had a fatal error or something.
<ImitatingReality> I think I just need a new version of ubuntu.
<govatent> i assume you already found a solution cause your online right now right? 
<ImitatingReality> I'm at work actually. ^_^;
<govatent> lulz
<govatent> i am at uds with the some of the other fl folks 
<ImitatingReality> I think i'm going to download it onto a thumb drive when I get home.
<ImitatingReality> Uds?
<govatent> Ubuntu Developer Summit in orlando 
<ImitatingReality> Cool.
<govatent> today is the last day
<govatent> ok LUNCH TIME! Ill see you guys in the lunch room 
<ImitatingReality> bye then?
<DammitJim> I have a computer running linux hooked up to my tv
<DammitJim> is there a way I can stream content to it from my laptop?
<DammitJim> basically just use the TV as a big monitor from my laptop, but not connected to it via wires, but rather wifi
<raubvogel> DammitJim: it depends on what you are confortable with
<raubvogel> non-media specific solutions: X11 forwarding, vnc, etc
<raubvogel> media-specific: set your laptop as media source and then have desktop with tv find and use it?
<raubvogel> Access laptop drive and go from there?
<DammitJim> raubvogel, X11 forwarding sounds like an option, but I don't know if it's the reverse of what I want?
<DammitJim> Right now I can do movies and stuff from my HTPC server
<DammitJim> but I want to pop up spreadsheets or just browse the web
<raubvogel> Can't your htpc server see the laptop on network?
<DammitJim> yeah
<DammitJim> but I hate the wireless keyboard and mouse I have for my htpc
<raubvogel> you can specify the port forwarding source no matter where you start ssh from
<raubvogel> (-R vs -L)
<raubvogel> I think
<DammitJim> man, I'm being lazy
<DammitJim> do you have some examples of how this would work?
<DammitJim> I have 2 machines here right now that I could test it with
<raubvogel> I can't help that much since I am rather swamped here, but something on the lines of "ssh -C -c blowfish -R 13003:localhost:13003 user@htpc"  is what I was thinking
<DammitJim> how do I tell my laptop to display a program on the server, though?
<raubvogel> depends on program
<DammitJim> man, I've done this before
<DammitJim> I don't know why I don't remember it
<raubvogel> ssh -X or ssh -Y might be what you had in mind
<DammitJim> raubvogel, but I can't control it once it launches the application
<raubvogel> Then how about something like vnc? You can have a viewer only seeing but not editing
<DammitJim> yeah, I thought of that
<DammitJim> but didn't know if there was another option like with X11 forwarding
<raubvogel> There is a kinda of x11 meets vnc on planet Mongo
<raubvogel> where it behaves like a Mac: 
<raubvogel> forward your main screen
<DammitJim> if I forward my main screen, can I still navigate it with my mouse?
<DammitJim> that's my thing
<raubvogel> Well, your mouse is *on* the screen
<raubvogel> no matter if it is only being shown on TV or laptop+tv
<DammitJim> I want to use the mouse on my laptop, though
<raubvogel> where is the mouse?
<DammitJim> so, you are saying I can use the mouse on the laptop to navigate what is being shown on my HTPC that is connected to the TV?
<DammitJim> that's all I'm looking for
<raubvogel> Yep
<DammitJim> like I said... I just hate the mouse/keyboard I have for my htpc
<DammitJim> I just tried ssh -X dammitjim@htpc-server google-chrome
<raubvogel> www.karlrunge.com/x11vnc/ perhaps?
<DammitJim> it launched google-chrome on the server, but I can't control it
<zus> hello
<zus> im reading this article on ssh and secure servers. my question is can i set up ssh or open ssh on my laptop  and not need a server or a home server? and how can i keep safe when on other networks (coffee shops)  or when sites arent  https? this particular article is  for a windows machine.  can i have a link to a good (X)ubuntu  how to please?
<raubvogel> zus: I do not understand the question. ssh is just a means to connect to another machine
<zus> raubvogel,   im looking on google for  tutorials and stuff to learn it.
<raubvogel> zus: start with http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenSSH
<zus> i dont know  why i almost never begin with this site...thanks
<raubvogel> No worries
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-11-05
<MichelleQ> cjohnston: y'all coming tonight?
<cjohnston> MichelleQ: no, we wont be making it
<MichelleQ> harumph
<bluebomber_satel> Hi, where's the page for today's event?
<mhall119> bluebomber_satel: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/1084/detail/ ?
<bluebomber_satel> mhall119: Thanks, we were getting lost looking for it in the wiki
<mhall119> bluebomber_satel: you have our actual address, right?
<bluebomber_satel> mhall119: No, not yet. May I have it? If so, please see the private message I left you.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-11-06
<ShawnR> so I backed up my firefox profile and I can't access it on the server anymore (used rsync)... browsing the nfs share, it shows the folder "firefox" inside of the .mozilla folder as a file, not a folder
<ShawnR> what permissions/settings do i have wrong?
<ShawnR> but if i view it from the server itself (from CLI) I can browse the folders just fine
<ShawnR> nvm, for some reason, it didn't have execute set on the .mozilla folder
<govatent> mhall119, i made it home safely
<govatent> Good night channel 
<ejv> morning
<mhall119> govatent: thanks
<govatent> Someone in the ubuntu-es-offtopic channel wrote something really funny i thought you guys might get a kick from. translated he said "i heard a story that if you go into your bathroom and turn the lights off, then say developers three times steve ballmer will appear" :P
<govatent> hey bluebomber 
<bluebomber> hey, govatent. What's up?
<govatent> nothing much. just relaxing before going back to work tomorrow 
<bluebomber> Como estas?
<govatent> todo bien :p
<govatent> vos? 
<bluebomber> Bien, tambien.
<bluebomber> Cocinando.
<bluebomber> Usas "vosotros"?!
<govatent> in argentina we do 
<govatent> its something else that is different about us vs other latin american spanish speakers 
<govatent> we use it all the time 
<govatent> yo estoy con un refrío 
<govatent> el ubuflu :P
<bluebomber> http://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-snc4/211097_145741692172266_2493266_n.jpg ?
<govatent> yup
<govatent> started kicking in like Thursday 
<bluebomber> Sorry.
<bluebomber> I've been battling sinus headaches for a few days myself.
<govatent> how was your ride home? 
<bluebomber> Long-ish.
<bluebomber> Bryanstein and I stopped by McDonald's on the way back to chat some more over coffee.
<bluebomber> Had a great time, but when we finished with that, it was pretty late.
<govatent> i love how i got an extra hour 
<bluebomber> Heh, right on.
<govatent> bluebomber, I just ordered some of that candy from a site that ships to the US. :)
<bluebomber> WHY?!
<govatent> cost me about 10 bucks 
<govatent> so i can share the greatness that is Finnish candy 
<govatent> maxolasersquad, ping
<bluebomber> govatent: Link?
<bluebomber> Hi, thanks again for everything yesterday, mhall119 and MichelleQ.
<mhall119> bluebomber: our pleasure, glad you were at least able to make it out for a little bit
<bluebomber> I'm about to enjoy some leftover BBQ right now. :)
<mhall119> I just did
<govatent> bluebomber, did you want a link to the Finnish site? 
<bluebomber> govatent: Yes.
<govatent> one second
<govatent> http://www.suomikauppa.fi/product_info.php?products_id=67 this is the exact one. i already order it. with shipping was like 10 euros. they sell the less "hot" onces and they sell like massive combo bags of the stuff 
<govatent> i only need one to share the love 
<govatent> the guys over at #ubuntu-fi-offtopic were kind enough to help me find a legit site to buy from into the us
<govatent> all my friends need to know the greatness that is  Tyrkisk Peber !
<govatent> bluebomber, did you also want to get a bag? 
<bluebomber> lol@"ammonium chloride (salty liquorice)"
<bluebomber> No, no thank you. I don't want a bag.
<govatent> yup. good old ammonium chloride 
<govatent> hey i gotta take off for a bit. 
<govatent> Ill be back later. If i don't pass out
<bluebomber> http://www.suomikauppa.fi/product_info.php?cPath=24_36&products_id=5749
<bluebomber> OK, ttyl.
<govatent> holy cow
<govatent> the picture on that bag looks so much cooler!
<govatent> it says new. i wish i would have seen it before hand. At least the one i got i know has enough kick to remove carbonation from Sprit and taste really bad 
<itnet7> lol
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-10-29
<dedalux> Good evening friends'm from Venezuela and I'm going to Orlando Florida in December and I wonder if they know any store that sells items geek in that city, thanks
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-10-30
<dedalux> Good evening friends'm from Venezuela and I'm going to Orlando Florida in December and I wonder if they know any store that sells items geek in that city, thanks
<roaksoax> itnet7
<roaksoax> itnet7 ping
<itnet7> roaksoax: pong
<itnet7> dedalux: There are a few stores like Bestbuy, I am not sure about any really good stores though
<roaksoax> itnet7 what you up to tonight?
<itnet7> I was thinking of going by that appdev thing to get some dinner and hangou out for a little while, but nothing much else planned, you?
<roaksoax> itnet7 where is that where u at
<itnet7> We are just now ending our session
<roaksoax> itnet7 where
<itnet7> I am in b3-m8
<roaksoax> itnet7 coming
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-10-31
<govatent> hello world
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-11-01
<govatent> hey zoopster 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-11-02
<ShawnR> syntax error
<ShawnR> CRAP! must fix
<ShawnR> hello world
<ShawnR> there we go
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-10-28
<hackfu> Hello
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-10-29
<zoose> hi all
<hackfu> Hey zoopster
<hackfu> zoose
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-10-27
<Nothing_Much> What's Discourse about?
<Nothing_Much> Is it another AskUbuntu or Forums or what is it exactly?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-10-28
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: forums++
<Nothing_Much> mhall119: that's it?
<Nothing_Much> that's not a bad thing, but I'm honestly loving it
<mhall119> yeah, it's basically forums done well
<DammitJim> what version of Ubuntu server LTS uses samba 3 instead of 4?
<mhall119> DammitJim: no idea, why?
<DammitJim> I am using power broker integration services to join a windows domain and now that I want to configure a samba share, samba 4 is not supported by power broker
<mhall119> ah, I see
<DammitJim> or do you have other suggestions on how to join a windows domain?
<DammitJim> I'm setting up a file server to replace a windows file server
<DammitJim> ya know... users have their own share that noone else can see and stuff
<mhall119> "windows domain" + "linux" usually means samba
<mhall119> but I don't know when the switch was made from 3 to 4
<DammitJim> thanks
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-10-29
<DammitJim> does this wiki still stand for Server 14.04.1?
<DammitJim> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<mhall119> DammitJim: you never know with the wiki, that's one of it's many faults
<DammitJim> any other recommendations?
<mhall119> AskUbuntu is usually more up to date
<C13L0> heads up guys...rocket launch from Cape canaveral in 5 minutes :D
<C13L0> http://spaceflightnow.com/2014/10/28/av050-mission-status-center/
<C13L0> live for those who cant step outside ^^
<C13L0> and hi ubuntu florida :D
<mhall119> hi C13L0 
<C13L0> hi mhall119!
<C13L0> everything looks like a go
<C13L0> what a beautiful day it is
<C13L0> countdown is on
<mhall119> couldn't see it from here, but watched the video,thanks for the headsup C13L0 
<C13L0> mhall119++
<C13L0> can you hear it where you are?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-10-26
<ahoneybun> o/
<mhall119> morning ahoneybun 
<mhall119> how was the release party?
<balloons> ^^ I'm curious too. Sounds like it was most excellent
<balloons> ping ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> balloons: mhall119 I think it was most awesome
<ahoneybun> inet has some pictures he took that he is working on getting to me
<ahoneybun> https://instagram.com/p/9Pl7o4uNoK/?taken-by=marklaymon balloons mhall119
<ahoneybun> https://instagram.com/p/9PNV92ONpJ/?taken-by=marklaymon
<ahoneybun> we had 3 N4 with Ubuntu. a N7 and  N5 with Plasma Mobile
<ahoneybun> mhall119:  the update with working mouse pointer is ready for landing
<ahoneybun> mmm SCALE...
<balloons> ahoneybun, ping
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> hols
<ahoneybun> ? balloons
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-10-27
<ahoneybun> mhall119: bing
<mhall119> ahoneybun: bong
<ahoneybun> damn that was fast
<mhall119> already on talking to Bryanstein about FOSSETCON
<mhall119> what's up?
<ahoneybun> I saw that but not the timestamp
<ahoneybun> I would like to summit a talk for UbuCon
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> just email it to me, there's no formal submission process
<ahoneybun> sweet, I'll finish a few things in the slides tomorrow during lunch
<mhall119> we've got 90 minute slots to match FOSSETCON's schedule, but we can break some of them into smaller 45 or 30 minute chunks
<ahoneybun> maybe 20 mins for me, but again I'm VERY bad at time management
 * ahoneybun looks for his talk
<mhall119> is it a presentation or a discussion?
<ahoneybun> perhaps both
<ahoneybun> it's about LoCo's
<mhall119> I was thinking of using the afternoon for smaller, shorter discussion sessions
<ahoneybun> that might be a good area for this
<ahoneybun> I mean it will be about what I've done in the past few months for our LoCo but could spawn some more ideas to improve
<Bryanstein> Can we please have an intro to Ubuntu talk?
<Bryanstein> I just had someone literally call me and ask where the Linux community was and I was like errr it's everywhere but Ubuntu is the largest by far.
<mhall119> Bryanstein: intro to the community or the distro?
<Bryanstein> distro and ta da, the community too
<Bryanstein> that's Ubuntu's secret sauce
<mhall119> heh, ok, i can do it in the intro session
<jck77> ahoneybun: hello, I coulndt make it to the release party!! how was it? 
<ahoneybun> mhall119: email sent about UbuCon
<mhall119> thanks ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> np
 * ahoneybun puts out his blog post
<ahoneybun> mhall119: would it be wrong to run for the LoCo Council?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-10-28
<mhall119> ahoneybun: nope
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> did you see my blog post?
<mhall119> I have no, just got back on my laptop
<mhall119> have not
<ahoneybun> http://usefoss.com/index.php/2015/10/27/15-10-release-party-result-success/
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ?
<balloons> ahoneybun, nice to see the kubuntu planning session @ UOS :-)
<ahoneybun> mhall119:  balloons http://usefoss.com/index.php/2015/10/27/15-10-release-party-result-success/
<mhall119> ahoneybun: when you mention "thanks to the community" can you link to http://community.ubuntu.com/help-information/funding/ ?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: done
<balloons> ahoneybun, +1. Good work sir
<ahoneybun> thanks balloons
<balloons> Bryanstein, is there room in the schedule @ fossetcon for another talk?
<balloons> It would need to be on the 20th
 * Bryanstein looks
<ahoneybun> pretty good outcome I think balloons
<mhall119> ahoneybun: think you could do a ~50 minute presentation at UbuCon?
<mhall119> rather than ~90
<ahoneybun> holy ...
<mhall119> Bryanstein: is the Citrix lunch open to everyone?
 * balloons sees ahoneybun talking about the weather, ceiling panels, wallpaper  :p
<ahoneybun> mhall119: your talking about doing awhole new talk than, the one I sent your has like maybe 10 mins
<ahoneybun> on a good day lol
<ahoneybun> without questions but I never seem to get too many of those
<ahoneybun> I'm not interesting enough for 50 mins lol
 * mhall119 disagrees
<mhall119> but doing longer talks is hard, and takes practice
<mhall119> I remember my first couple of conference talks, I way under-shot time
<ahoneybun> I've talked about Sphinx (plus there will be one at fossetcon anyway), I've not done that much in Ubuntu Touch
<ahoneybun> my LoCo talk might be decent
<mhall119> you could do 50 minutes talking about how you rebooted the loco team in south florida, and giving advice and anedotes about running events
<mhall119> maybe get some folks in central florida to do the same
<ahoneybun> I have like 5 slides on my LoCo talk lol
<mhall119> btw, the meetup.com stuff is moving forward, dpm got the account setup with them, and I'm trying to make us a florida team meetup group under than umbrella
<ahoneybun> sweet
<ahoneybun> meetup has a chip in system too
<mhall119> ahoneybun: does each slide have a bullet list? If so, make each slide it's own section, and bullet it's own slide
<ahoneybun> I like to keep it simple if I can
<ahoneybun> I linked the slides to you
<mhall119> that's how I tend to make mine, start at the high level, then split it up and fill out lower level
<mhall119> ahoneybun: you can fill that out with more detail, like how to find a venue, how to approach them about a group event, how to get the word out, how to ask for help, etc
<ahoneybun> perhaps
<ahoneybun> sounds a like plan
<mhall119> and pad it with pictures and examples from the events you've already done
<mhall119> go over topic events too, like Ubuntu hours, release parties, global jams, etc
<ahoneybun> mm
<mhall119> if I get the meetup.com stuff working before then, we can add that too
<mhall119> also promote the heck out of Delray Tech Space and the need for more venues like that
<ahoneybun> true
 * mhall119 wishes there was a hackerspace in Lakeland
<ahoneybun> as people tell me in #ubuntu-app-devel , make it :)
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ^
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I wish I had the time and money to start a hackerspace
<mhall119> not that I would, I just wish I had that much time and money :)
<ahoneybun> I couldn't do it
<ahoneybun> XD
 * ahoneybun want so call in *sick* for Scale
<ahoneybun> *to
<ahoneybun> well now I have 8 slides mhall119
<ahoneybun> mhall119: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6zAAODZFwQ2dGs2bEVTWl9tNUE
<ahoneybun> o/ jck77
<jck77> hey
<Bryanstein> mhall119, lunch yes that is
<Bryanstein> It's open as long as you have a ticket :oP
<Bryanstein> We have to have a count so that we can actually order the food 
<Bryanstein> mhall119, so if you have a Training Pass then you're in for lunch
<ahoneybun> I guess I need a bluetooth mouse...
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-10-31
<JollyRgrs> anyone else had issues with ethernet dropping out on 15.10?
<JollyRgrs> ever since the update, my network connection says connected, but I can't ping anything... then i ifdown/up and it works again (my poor ATI drivers not giving me 3 screens is a different issue I can deal with)
 * ahoneybun is on cable atm and does not face that issue
<ahoneybun> mhall119: any word about the table cloth?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-11-01
<mhall119> ahoneybun: not that I heard
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-10-31
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> +1b
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> So for some reason the gui in KDE that lets you change the display resolution. Won't let me apply anything. Because the part with the apply  button is cut off.
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Anytime is fine for me
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Its set anyway
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Events are up on the site
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> ubuntu-fl.org/events
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Not found on server.
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> I am not going to Orlando for Ubuntu release party.
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> http://ubuntu-fl.org/index.php/events/
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> looks like Walmart jumped the gun on Google Home
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> cool!
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @RazPi - are you free next weekend?
<maxolase1squad> goo.gl/photos/d2QrDGuP1HF9HYkJ8
<maxolase1squad> https://goo.gl/photos/d2QrDGuP1HF9HYkJ8
<maxolase1squad> From left-to-right is myself, govatent, Mark Shuttleworth.
<maxolase1squad> Not sure if the other two dudes kick around here anymore.
<maxolase1squad> From Halloween 2010.
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Alan and Chris are here
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> @itnet7 @govatent
<floridagram2> <govatent> So is Matt
<floridagram2> <govatent> @thumbs88
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Right
<maxolase1squad> Ah, haven't seen itnet7 around in a while.
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> If you go to the Orlando release party this Saturday you will ;)
<maxolase1squad> I was planning on it actually, but family stuff came up.
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Oh :(
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> @itnet7 @mhall119 know anything about ubuntuorlando on twitter?
<floridagram2> <mhall119> nope, first I've heard of it
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Um but you follow the account
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> As does @KMyers
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> https://twitter.com/ubuntuorlando
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Looks like that account has been dead for 6years
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> And it has 5-posts
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I know
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> but I'm wondering who owns it
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> that's how the ubuntufl one looked when I grabbed it
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> Just saw the best homeless sign ever
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> Family kidnapped by ninjas, need to learn karate
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> lol
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> http://i.imgur.com/AVcBjel.jpg
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Sweet wallpaper
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> I'm stealing it
<floridagram2> <KMyers> T-Mobile just gave me an early birthday present - http://www.tmonews.com/2016/10/t-mobile-google-pixel-promotion-simple-choice-unlimited/
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> oh snap
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> How did you get different pictures for different monitors?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> 3840x 1920 wallpaper and change it to span
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> Ah, ok
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> you could just make a image in GIMP at 3840x1920 and put your 2 different wallpapers in it
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> 1920x1080
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> Yeah, but I have two monitors with vastly different resolutions
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> well what are the resolutions?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> if you have wallpapers in mind you want to use just give me them and I can work on it
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Y'all are using gnome based desktop? I thought I remembered some software that would handle multi display wallpapers
<floridagram2> <KMyers> I am all Gnome but actually like keeping the same on each display
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Nitrogen
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Agreed @ke
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> @KMyers  **
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> No tab complete :(
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Wait.. ya there is
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> I musta just derped
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Might be useful to @ahoneybun
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> what?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I have Ubuntu on this desktop for the moment
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> the Ubuntu SDK is being a crapper on Kubuntu
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Nitrogen
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> To handle multi display wallpapers
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Plasma has that built in
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Oh, thought you were on unity
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> on the desktop I for now
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> *I am for now
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-11-01
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> is there a reason that my dvd drive does not start up when I put a DVD in there?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> alright so the LoCo pack will be here tomorrow
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Hey @ahoneybun - want to design a Ubuntu FL Release Party coin in Inkscape and I can produce a small batch of them?.
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Could be a fun game
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Mm not sure how to do that
<floridagram2> <govatent> I may be working Sunday
<floridagram2> <KMyers> What time?
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> What time are we leaving Saturday?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Likely sometime around 11 PM in your case (9:45 in my case)
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> Ok
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Today has been an insane day - in a good way
<floridagram2> <KMyers> very good way
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> What happened?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Cant say just yet but I got a lot of thinking to do
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Well that sounds promising
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Sort of an unserstatement
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> 👍
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> SSH Enters the Mosh Pit | Hackaday … http://hackaday.com/2016/11/01/ssh-enters-the-mosh-pit/
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Could replace ssh
<floridagram2> <KMyers> I tried it in the past, was not super impressed but then again, we dont really have too much of a problem with shotty network coverage in the US
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Seems logically sound though.
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Seems better.
<floridagram2> <KMyers> I am not doubting that it has its advantages but it is solving a problem I dont really have so I never really looked too much into it
<floridagram2> <itnet7> Thanks for posting that @AdamOutler gonna try it out with some remote servers (@ work) and see if it helps
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-11-02
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> mm why can't iframe stuff work on wordpress?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> @itnet7 so on the LoCo calendar we have a meeting on Nov 8th
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> https://calendar.google.com/calendar/embed?src=cnkg44crsf9qpnr918snkaidf8@group.calendar.google.com&ctz=America/New_York
<floridagram2> <itnet7> Cool
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> how old is that lol
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> it must be on a repeat
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> bimonthlu
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Lovely my Nexus Player won't play movies either
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Mm I think it might be a 7.0 issue
<floridagram2> <KMyers> No issues on my 7.0 devices
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Well 7.0 and 7.1 here have it
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Anything rooted or modded?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Nope
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> The Nexus player is stock
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Not even developer mode on
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> The phone is rooted I think
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Both the phone and Nexus player gives the same error
<floridagram2> <KMyers> What error?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Same on the Nexus Player
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Is that with all sites?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Videos?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Google Play Movies
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> The app
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Every video
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> But previews works
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Does it happen when WiFi is off (on LTE)
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> It just asks me if I'm sure if I want to use mobile data then does the same thing
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Strange that it does not give an error code
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I know
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I thought it was a CM14 error
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Till I saw it on the NP
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Any aftermarket ROM can have issues but yes
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Going to check the Mi Box in a bit
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> The problem is such a pain that I bought stuff on Amazon
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Let me know what happens with the Mi Box
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> And the Mi Box played the first movie I tried
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> And RWBY
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Strange, how about the 2nd
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> 2 so far have worked
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> 7.0 is the only thing the OPO and NP have in come
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Common
<floridagram2> <KMyers> No 7.0 issues (or 7.1) on my 6P and Pixel C
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Well idk then
<floridagram2> <KMyers> I wonder if @Ivoriesablaze is having issues on the N6
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Either way I have the movies on Amazon and DVD
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Oh, BTW - http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/amazon-mobile-llc/amazon-instant-video-for-android-tv/amazon-instant-video-for-android-tv-4-1-20-release/amazon-instant-video-android-tv-4-1-20-android-apk-download/
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> how do we?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> ?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> install that on the TV?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> adb install
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> well yea
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> but getting the apk on there
<floridagram2> <KMyers> You dont need to get it on there, adb install path_to_apk
<floridagram2> <KMyers> It will push it to the Nexus Player and install it
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> so I need to hook the unit to the pc
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Correct
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> yea thats too much of a pain
<floridagram2> <itnet7> Elf played for me on my N6 7.0 Using Google Play Movies
<floridagram2> <itnet7> running 7.0
<floridagram2> <KMyers> So it is just Aaron who is cursed
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> well I don't know what the heck is going on there
<floridagram2> <itnet7> I'll try my nexus player shortly
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> the NP is stock
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> even the developer mode is still locked I think
<floridagram2> <itnet7> It's working on my NP which is stock running the Development Android build NRD91D
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> damn it
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I can't even blame the internet either
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> as YouTube stilll works fine
<floridagram2> <govatent> I'll confirm what time. It will be a night job. We are testing a fail over
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Let us know, we are not on an insanely tight timeline
<floridagram2> <KMyers> And where has @RazPi been?
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> I know
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> GitHub - jaksi/sshesame: A fake SSH server that lets everyone in and logs their activity … https://github.com/jaksi/sshesame
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Ssh honeypot.
<luke-jr> don't see a rule against this, so please just let me know if it's unwelcome: is anyone [in Florida] planning to vote for Clinton and willing to make a vote-pact with me that instead of cancelling each others' votes out (eg, by me voting Trump), we instead both vote for a third party? (I am also a Florida voter)
<ahoneybun> I don't see the logic in that tbh
<luke-jr> ahoneybun: if RandomJoe would vote for Clinton, and I'd vote for Trump, we'd merely cancel each other out voting for someone we really don't want to win; but if we both agree to vote for a third-party instead, we get to vote for who we want without upsetting the major candidates' balance
<luke-jr> so basically no negative side-effect of voting third-party
<ahoneybun> I can't help in that regard
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> That's like 2 kids saying that don't want broccoli or lima beans, so they'll say they want pizza, they know that theyre not getting the pizza but are choosing it anyway
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> And then someone else decides for them
<luke-jr> the result is the same either way, until/unless one of the third-parties wins
<luke-jr> with both candidates being especially-monsters this year, there might even be a chance of that
<ahoneybun> that's will not happen either way
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> Unfortunately not, and the third party candidates are no better, Johnson is a moron (to put it lightly) and stein is an anti-vaxxor
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> A Dr. who is an anti-vaxxor loses all respect from me
<luke-jr> I'm hoping to vote for Castle.
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> ... Castle?
<luke-jr> ahoneybun: there's literally no downside to trying with a votepact; which also means it's more likely to happen
<luke-jr> Ivoriesablaze: Darrell Castle is the Constitution Party candidate
<ahoneybun> I like Clinton soooo
<luke-jr> 4th down on the ballot
<luke-jr> ahoneybun: as your very first choice?
<ahoneybun> yes 
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> I don't like anyone, but at least Clinton knows how to maneuver around Washington, Donald trump will just make enemies
<luke-jr> 4th down on my ballot anyway; I guess even within Florida there might be variation
<ahoneybun> the others are just so bad
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze agreed
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I'm also very LGBT focused and Clinton agrees on that
<luke-jr> she doesn't, actually
<luke-jr> check out the Wikileaks
<ahoneybun> anyway
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> And trump also has multiple bankruptcies that he calls successes
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> Not really the guy I want in charge
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> He'll take us back to the stone age
<luke-jr> frankly, I consider literally anyone better than Clinton, so while I hate Trump, unless I can find someone to votepact with I might have to vote for him :/
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> I wouldn't say that, but it wouldn't look good to the rest of the world if we elect someone who is a "successful loser"
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze we have seen what happens in a Nuclear fallout lol
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> let's avoid that
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> Other countries are actually laughing at us bc trump has made it this far
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> Eh, you know what? Let's keep politics out of linux
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> We can all agree linux is great, lol
 * ahoneybun watches ERB
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I'll make BSD great again
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> Hush! Who knows if Judd is watching!
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> he's kinda MIA
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> True, but you never know if he's just lurking...
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze could you find him please?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> we need him to RSVP for the release party
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> I'll call him later today. I can stop by his house on Friday if need be
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> yes please
<floridagram2> * ahoneybun wonders why iframe does not work in WP
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> I should rename his contact info on my phone to Mr. BSD
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> @ahoneybun bc there's an i at the front of iFrame
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> XD
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> well besides that lol
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> the Kiwi IRC widget works
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> @KMyers the funniest thing is that Google Play Movies worked a few weeks ago
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> on the NP anyway
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Same build number btw @itnet7
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Alright I removed my Google account and added it back with success
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Working now @ahoneybun ?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> On the NP it is
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> so we're grabbing sushi on the way up, right @KMyers ??
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Was not planning on it but it is possible
<floridagram2> <KMyers> or maybe on the way back
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> ok lol
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> That place by the mall
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Yes!
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> Oh yeah!
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Maybe, we will see
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> @ahoneybun you're gonna have more stickers, right? My car is kinda empty :-)
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze - I may have a few for you - will look to see if I can find them
<floridagram2> <KMyers> I may have a few "Keith is Great" stickers as well
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Also, if we stop by a certain Candy store, I will happily get you a few new stickers
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> The package should come today
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> Ok
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> And @KMyers if I see any of those touch my new car, they will never find the body
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Wow we got 16.10 shirts
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Niiice
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> Niiiiiiiiiice!
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> I also see hats, lol
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Well 1 now
<maxolase1squad> Now I'm doubly regretting not being able to make it.
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> me too
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Your welcome to join us in a carpool
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Unless you can't make it because of another event
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> more so lack of funds.
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> For the food and such?
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> yup
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> so comcast is being a dick again
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> 1TB cap
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Ouch
<floridagram2> <KMyers> I have the same issue, except I am with UVerse and my connection does not get fast enough to push more than 1 TB per month
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> lol
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> but this affects me as a streamer
<floridagram2> <KMyers> But I am currently working on re-building my OwnCloud server and moving all of the stuff into an Amazon S3 bucket until I am completed. It looks like I will be pushing over 1 TB tonight alone
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> why not nextcloud?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> That is part of the plan
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> ah, ok
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> damn
<floridagram2> <KMyers> I started the data migration about 30 minutes ago and already pushed over 55 GB of data
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Look at the blue line for Bandwidth out
<floridagram2> <KMyers> The green spikes are caused from a few nightly backups
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze your hitting the 1TB cap?
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> not right now, i don't stream enough to, but if it somehow takes off, that would kill me
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Depends on how often you do it I would thing
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-11-03
<floridagram2> <KMyers> My batch process has already pushed over 230 GB in about 1 hour and 30 minutes
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Wow
<floridagram2> <KMyers> I will likely transfer ~6 TB of data in total over the next few days while I do the overhaul
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> @KMyers I thought you might be interested in switching https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mV7KeHRu6os
<floridagram2> <KMyers> I love how Google is taking aim at iOS, it is about time they pulled that
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> now that they've made it easy enough, do you think you're ready to stop using iPhone?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> You promised you would not tell anyone
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Google is really making a lot of "softer side" commercials lately
<floridagram2> <KMyers> The new Mac Book Pro was so limited that I could not resist the urge to buy it and of course I needed to get the MaxiPad Pro and the iPhone 7 to go with it
<floridagram2> <KMyers> I even custom printed a case for the iPhone
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Yeah?
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> hahah
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Made it out of wood
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> damn.  have you guys been traking the linux exploits lately?
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> RowHammer, AtomBombing, and Dirty Cow.
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Yeh, needless to say that it is getting rowHammered to death at the moment
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Computerphile has been covering all of them https://youtu.be/rRxuh9fp7QI
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @AdamOutler - What do you think?
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> i think you got an upgrade!
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Nah, that is one of my colo boxes
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> hey. anyone, know how to remedy this?  … configure: error: /usr/bin/lrelease -qt=5 -version returned non-zero exit status
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> try executing it from the commmand line
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> ... this is from the command line
<floridagram2> <KMyers> sudo apt-get install qttools5-dev-tools
<floridagram2> <KMyers> That should install the qt5 dependancies
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> "/usr/bin/lrelease -qt=5 -version" not whatever program you were using.
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> What keith said.  Looks like it errored when attempting to check version of QT5
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> what package is libpcap under?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, libpcap-dev
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libpcap&mode=filename&suite=yakkety&arch=any
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> yay! thanks all!
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> i'm trying to compile wireshark from source
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> what network program are you attempting to compile?
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> wireshark
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> ok.
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> why not just apt install it?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> The ones in the repo are a bit outdated
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> there was one in the repo?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Yes, you can apt-get install wireshark-gtk or wireshark-qt
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> @KMyers  i just installed ntop on my firewall.  It's really great for visualizing the communications through the firewall
<floridagram2> <KMyers> It is currently 2.0.2 in the repo but the latest version form Wireshark is 2.2.1
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> btw, any kind of lan party for saturday after uno for me to stream?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> I am up for something
<floridagram2> <KMyers> I will bring a router
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> btw, we'll have an hour more to do something, lol
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> daylight savings ends!
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> i'll download starcraft 2 onto my laptop, that i just completely wiped windows from
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> not even dual-booting anymore
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Nice
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> pure ubuntu mate... mainly because i was too lazy to create an ubuntu gnome usb
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> i'm debating on whether i should move to incremental release or stay on LTE
<floridagram2> <KMyers> I am going to try to re-image my System76 this week - I have done so many "tewaks" to it over the years and the stabilitty is starting to crumble
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> LTS*
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> did you find your power cable for the asus?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> I have upgraded from 14.04 to each build in between
<floridagram2> <KMyers> I have my Asus power cord, not sure if it is the same one
<floridagram2> <KMyers> I found it
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> lol, might be one i left there, lmao
<floridagram2> <KMyers> No, it is mine
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> i had to order a new one because i couldn't find mine
<floridagram2> <KMyers> For the ROG laptop
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> new one works, though, so can't complain
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Aside from the cost
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> $30
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> came with a carrying case, lol
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> MAKE ALREADY!!!!
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> make install was killing me, just using the repo version
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> btw, there's a certain store we also have to visit while we're in orlando...
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> 3-new android wear devices https://store.google.com/category/android_wear
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> They're all bad.
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, I like the Nixon but it is very overpriced
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> Maybe a bit crooked....as well?
<luke-jr> definitely stay on LTE :P
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> Funny
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze could you not find a ppa or snap?
 * luke-jr wonders if Ubuntu will work on GPD Win by the time his arrives next week. :x
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> GPD?
<luke-jr> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/gpd-win-intel-z8700-win-10-os-game-console-laptop#/
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Mm weird
<luke-jr> https://pyra-handheld.com/ is what I'm really looking forward to though :p
<luke-jr> but it ships with Debian, so I'm sure Ubuntu would also be no problem
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Yea if Debian supports it then Ubuntu will be no problem
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> That means it has open support for the hardware
<luke-jr> well, not the GPU :/
<luke-jr> PowerVR
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> ?
<luke-jr> PowerVR is anti-freedom
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> it must have extra software that Debian would not approve of to support
<luke-jr> yeah, I'm sure it has a non-Debian apt repo added
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I would check the sources.list first before installing Ubuntu
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> http://www.androidauthority.com/meet-omate-yumi-alexa-enabled-home-robot-726376/
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> @RazPi
<ahoneybun> luke-jr: Ubuntu Touch would work good on that
<ahoneybun> well Unity 8
<luke-jr> actually pondering trying TDE for it
<ahoneybun> KDE 3?
<luke-jr> basically, yeah
<ahoneybun> is that an ARM machine?
<luke-jr> Pyra is; GPD Win is x86
<ahoneybun> not sure they build for it
<luke-jr> hm
<ahoneybun> not even sure Plasma 5 is built for ARM
<luke-jr> Plasma eats so much memory, I doubt I'd want it on ARM
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Yea kinda
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> @KMyers I just had an ad on YouTube     on ATV
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @ahoneybun - was it an ad that was part of the video itself?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Welp, still transfering a metric ton of data
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Nope
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I got one for every video I watched
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Are you signed in from a different YouTube accunt?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> That might be it
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Question of the day. Play Music or Spotify?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Play music, works better with my stuff and the included YouTube red subscription makes it a better deal
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> What do you use red for? Best case for me is shifty podcast while driving to work. Since I'm too derp to use real podcasts. Lol
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> And the chill hop channel
<floridagram2> <KMyers> It supports offline content - you can download all YouTube content offline, background playback to save battery life and allow you to run other apps in the foreground
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Oh, and no ads
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Ah, ya I avoid offline with only 16gb storage.
<floridagram2> <KMyers> The Google Play Family Plan is also great as you can share most purchases between users
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Ouch, 16 GB
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Just realized last month about family shares
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Awesome feature
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Works with movies and apps :)
<floridagram2> <KMyers> For 15 bucks, it really is a no-brainer
<floridagram2> <KMyers> It also works with Books
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Ya, that budget.
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Referring to 16gb
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Next phone will have an sd
<floridagram2> <KMyers> What phone do you currently have?
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> 5x
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Nothing wrong with it other than storage really.
<floridagram2> <KMyers> I really wish they did not have a 16 GB version, it should have started at 32 GB
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> No amoled, ram kinda borderline low, but otherwise yea.
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Agreed :)
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> What phone you running? As a daily driver?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> 128 GB Nexus 6P
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Nice
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Does the 6p have sd storage?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> No, no Nexus does
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Doh
<floridagram2> <KMyers> My colo is not going to like me this month
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> What's going on this weekend?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Release Party in Orlando
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Hrm...  what days/times?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Saturday at 5ish
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Staying there overnight?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Some are but not nothing is planed for Sunday
<floridagram2> <KMyers> I did not know there was a Pokemon Channel
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> What level are you in Pgo?
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> I just made 26 two weeks ago.  It's going to be a while before I level up.
<floridagram2> <KMyers> I have not had time to play in a few weeks
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> They started giving away bonuses for logging in each day.
<floridagram2> <KMyers> I cought this the other day but I am only at LVL 21
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Check out "Ki4a - SSH Tunnel" … https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.staf621.ki4a
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Android SSHuttle
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> No root
<floridagram2> <KMyers> I have been using it for a long time
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Keith did mention it already
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Cool
<floridagram2> <KMyers> I am also disappointed with you today
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> XD who?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> All of you
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Why?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Why me lol
<floridagram2> <KMyers> I posted a few screenshots today to thsi telegram group and no one noticed
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> What telegram group?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Oh iOS?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> HAHA
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> If its PGO I zone our
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> @KMyers
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Water heater failed, grrrrr. Water everywhere.
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> In the house?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> can I login to my machine while away without setting it all up?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> ?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I need a file on my desktop but I'm not at home atm
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Do you have a way to ssh in there?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> well I don't know the IP
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Got chrome remote desktop setup?
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Team viewer
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> But if not configured, not gonna work
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I don't have anything setup
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I keep meaning to
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> yea darn
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Yea me too
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Vnc maybe? Not sure about its security
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> And ya, in the house
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> well I don't know the IP so it does not matter
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> You static?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> thanks
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Otherwise duckdns.org
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Works well
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Even if you knew the IP, you would need to open a firewall port
<floridagram2> <KMyers> I use VNC via Guacamole over a VPN tunnel. The VNC server only listens on the VPN Interface
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I want a video file so I'm thinking of downloading it
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> but don't know of a good place, don't tell me
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I own the content on DVD and web services so
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-11-04
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> It's $12/yr for Google domains and it comes with DNS service that can be updated with a curl command.
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> G-Domains is a really great service.
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Oh, you get a full domain as well.  Forgot to mention that.
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> My google home shipped!  Should be here on Tuesday!
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I got ot
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> You got G Home?
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Oh.
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Yeah, then you already know.
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Yep
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I never got the DNS stuff set though
<floridagram2> <govatent> I got my zero lemon case for the s7
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Need a script to set DNS?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Idk maybe
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> @AdamOutler is it odd that I would put the Google Home in my bathroom?
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> wget -qO -"https://DomainsProvidedUser:DomainsProvidedPass@domains.google.com/nic/update?hostname=adamoutler.com&myip=`wget -qO  - https://builds.casual-dev.com/scri … pts/ip.php`"
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> copy that and change the DomainsProvidedUser:DomainsProvidedPass to whatever you have in Synthetic Records >view credentials after creating a dynamic dns record
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> change the "hostname=adamoutler.com" to whatever domain you need to update
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I mean I'm just forwarding it to the IP of the server
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> that's really easy.
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> that's the main tab, domain forward
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> yea I got it set up already
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> so why did you need to set up DNS if you already did it?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I guess I don't then
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> ahhaha
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> http://ubuntu-fl.org/
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> you can do some subdomain stuff if you'd like.
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> works like a charm
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> you can set up a dynamic dns subdomain to your house.
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> you could give everyone a subdomain actually.
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I don't really see the point tbh
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> you'd just need to register it .
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I would like a statis IP for sshing into my home box
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> adamoutler.ubuntu-fl.org could be my ubuntu stuff.
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> would you like a email forward?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> adamoutler@ubuntu-fl.org
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> nah. i made ubuntu-fl.org@adamoutler.com
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> k
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> seriously, I have all the emails I need.
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> k
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> the release party is looking pretty good
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> @mhall119 are you able to go?
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> You better...
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> What's the exact address?
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> :O
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Crossroads of Lake Buena Vista, 12553 FL-535, Orlando, FL 32836, Orlando, FL
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> 👍
<floridagram2> <mhall119> @ahoneybun the 5th?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @mhall119, Yup
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> aka tomorrow
<floridagram2> <KMyers> I will need a list of those going for sure that are riding up by 5 PM tonight so I can plan the trip tomorrow
<floridagram2> <KMyers> I am planning to leave my house at 10 AM to pick up those who need it and head up.
<floridagram2> <KMyers> I seat 5 (4+Myself) and have plenty of room in the trunk
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> He can stay 4 bodies in the truck
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> Stow*
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Nah @Ivoriesablaze - I am not mad at you for what you did last time so you are allowed to ride in the front again
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> I though we weren't taking about that
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Just use the newspaper next time and we will be cool
<floridagram2> <KMyers> 😝
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> ha
<floridagram2> <KMyers> I do need to vacuum the car out today - I took the dogs to the dog park the other day so I have a fresh coat of fur all over the car at the moment
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @govatent - did you find out if you have to work this weekend?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> And has anyone heard from @RazPi - I texted him the other day and have not heard back
<floridagram2> <govatent> Yea. It's not  good weekend for me.
<floridagram2> <KMyers> :(
<floridagram2> <KMyers> When do you have to work?
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> My wife is leaving town for 4-days and I had considered going, but I have so much work to do.
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> I don't get paid by the hour, which means I work 24/7
<floridagram2> <govatent> Well I work Sunday night. But I just got the keys to my new apartment yesterday. So I need to start moving in cause I leave the country next Thursday. So it's just bad timing.
<floridagram2> <govatent> Not just work
<floridagram2> <KMyers> How much stuff do you need to move
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> +1 me
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Neither do I for the record
<floridagram2> <KMyers> But I dont have the Kids to deal with so I cant give you too much of a hard time
<floridagram2> <mhall119> @ahoneybun what time? I have a friend's party tomorrow at 6pm
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Opps 5pm
<floridagram2> <mhall119> you'll be in kissimmee at 5, or the dinner is planned for 5?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> We will be there before
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> how come no one kissimmee?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, I will leave that to @govatent
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Hey, he's going to be in town still, huh?
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> ;)
<floridagram2> <KMyers> I guess more of a reason for him to come with us - especially as you have the house to yourself this weekend
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> This would have been the perfect weekend to have you guys all  over.
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram2> <govatent> Lol
<floridagram2> <govatent> I don't even know my moving plan yet.
<floridagram2> <KMyers> So no kisses for @AdamOutler
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Moving plan?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @govatent - I dont mind helping a but, I got room in my trunk
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Alan is moving appartments
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Ah, I can help through optimism and prayer.
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Which, btw, is the new thing in security as well.  "Security through optimism and prayer"
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, And encouragement of course
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Yep.
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> My back is bad
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> No lifting things for me.
<floridagram2> <KMyers> That seems like a valid security strategy, I should add that to my business plan
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> https://lulzer.files.wordpress.com/2016/10/img_0222.jpg
<maxolase1squad> Love it.
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> I wish I had those speeds off my LAN.
<floridagram2> <KMyers> That is my OwnCloud server -> an Amazon storage bucket
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> just called @RazPi , no answer
<floridagram2> <KMyers> He was on Telegram on Wednesday, just did not say anything
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> well, looks like i get the back seat to myself 😁
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> That's Keith's place.
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @SivaMachina - can you make it this weekend??
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> I get off of work at 06:00.
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze - I also sent a email to the mailing list in case anyone wants to ride up with us at all
<floridagram2> <KMyers> On Saturday? (AM or PM)
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> Today at 6
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> dammit, oh well
<floridagram2> <KMyers> What about the weekend?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> And @Ivoriesablaze - if you want, we can also pull a van up to @RazPi 's house, put a hood over his head and drag him up with us
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> So far nothing. There is possibility I may have to stop by a food bank in the morning. Pay schedule kinda got screwed up temporarily.
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Want to come up with us?
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> Yes I do.
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Are you still in the Hollywood area?
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> Yup.
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> I moved closer to Hallandale though
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Nice, that is closer to @ahoneybun
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> And just south of Young circle.
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Ok, That is not too far off
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Actually closer than the old place
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> Damn it! So long cushy back seat all to myself
<floridagram2> <KMyers> There will still be plenty of room
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> Lol
<floridagram2> <KMyers> And since we are not going to Frys, we will have more space
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> Hey! I don't bite much...or hard...
<floridagram2> <KMyers> WAIT!!! We MUST GO TO FRYS!!
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> >.>
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Is Atlanta, GA far from Orlando?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Damn, I just checked
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> So assuming I have to go to the food bank tomorrow I should by ready by noon
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> Yeah... if you don't mind driving 2 or so hours north
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze - would you have a way to get to the Tri Rail station or do I need to come and get you?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, It is a bit more than 2 hours
<floridagram2> <KMyers> I have way too much to do on Monday or I would consider it
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> Which is why I added or so.
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @SivaMachina bring an overnight bag, we should be back by mid-day on Sunday
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze - Bring a week bag, it will be a long walk back - just kidding
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> @KMyers, I was slready planing on bringing something to eat.
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> I mean change into
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Whoa whoa, we have a fry's in Florida?
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> Apperantly I am hungry or something
<floridagram2> <KMyers> No
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @Abrerr, I wish
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> I've heard my bro describe one
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> It's like, a retail wet dream.
<floridagram2> <KMyers> It is indeed
<floridagram2> <KMyers> We go every year to the one in Atlanta when we drive up to the Southeast Linux Fest inn North Carolina
<floridagram2> <KMyers> We plan to spend 2 hours in Frys and end up spending 4-5
<floridagram2> <KMyers> But @Abrerr - we were also told about another store in North Carolina that was AMAZING. The Grid
<floridagram2> <KMyers> It is ran by Goodwill but dedicated to electronics. You cant beat the prices
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Oh snap
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> That sounds awesome
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @Abrerr, Yes - it sucks (at least thats what my wallet says)
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Have I ever said how much I hate Lantronix KVMs?
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Sorry about your wallet
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> If I ever make it to Linux fest I'll check it out
<floridagram2> <KMyers> As long as I have room in my car, anyone is welcome to tag along
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> I wanted to make the last one, but it just didn't line up.
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers I am not leaving my new car at a tri rail station
<floridagram2> <govatent> You can always try Uber?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Not asking you to Joel, just seeing if you can get a ride
<floridagram2> <govatent> I'm sorry I won't make it guys. I really wanted to
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> Heh, didn't think about lyft
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> Does anybody think about Lyft?
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> Lol
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Darn you missed the Uber deal
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> Out of curiosity. How is this trip going to work for those of us straped for cash. other then the carpooling.... Sorry if I am being a bother...I tend to get anxious at times and over think things.
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Do you want and can go?
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> Want yes. Can....my wallet says no
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @SivaMachina - Come along, you will be fine
<floridagram2> <KMyers> And @govatent - you are not too late
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> Thank you. Just wanted to make sure before we left.
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Yes please come along
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-11-05
<floridagram2> <KMyers> I dont watch NASCAR
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> What is NASCAR?....is it that thing where people professionally drive left fast?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> How woud I know
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> @SivaMachina the cubs won a year late
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers downloading Starcraft 2 into the laptop
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> so battle.net doesn't want to install...
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> ah, screw off telegram
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Strange, I will help you a bit later. Need to get ready
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> ok, likewise
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> what time are we looking at?
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> i will find a way to stream SOMETHING tonight lol
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> you can stream android games from the Play Games app
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> WPB county?
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> and i meant for twitch
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @SivaMachina - what is the earliest you can be ready?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @govatent - last chance
<floridagram2> <govatent> Sorry. Sitting in a uhaul now
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> @KMyers are we staying at a hotel?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> If so I'll bring the Mi Box
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Um, yeh. I should book that shouldnt I
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Yep lol
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> @KMyers, Depends how long this place takes. I'll assume 12 at the very latest. But most likely earlier.
<floridagram2> <KMyers> The earlier the better
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze - Am I running by your place or are you able to grab a ride to the Tri Rail?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> I will even re-imburse you part of it as it will cut almost an hour off the trip :)
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> My sister is going to take me to the station
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> +1
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Sweet, I dont mind returnign you home
<floridagram2> <KMyers> returning
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze - I will let you know as soon as we pickup @SivaMachina - that will give you aboput 45 minutes to get tot he Tri Rail station
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> :(
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Normally those go away in a few minutes - unless the developer screwed it up
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Mm
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Its been like that for a few retries
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Before it would not let me us the Google Play Reward money
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Could be an issue with your ROM
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Darn
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> I'm planning to get there at around 11 or 11:30
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Thats a bit early, unless you want to take the train down
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I mean Keith has not even left his house yet lol
<floridagram2> <KMyers> OMG!!!
<floridagram2> <KMyers> This is EXACTLY why you dont root while tired
<floridagram2> <KMyers> root@office:/home/kmyers# fdisk -l … Disk /dev/sda: 1.8 TiB, 2000398934016 bytes, 3907029168 sectors … Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes … Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes … I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes … Disklabel type: dos … Disk identifier: 0x000f4147 … Device     Boot Start        End    Sectors  Size Id Type … /dev/sda1  *     2048 3907028991 390702
<floridagram2> /dev/sdb: 7.5 GiB, 8011120640 bytes, 15646720 sectors … Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes … Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes … I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes … Disklabel type: dos … Disk identifier: 0x1db92256 … Device     Boot   Start      End  Sectors  Size Id Type … /dev/sdb1  *       2048  4894719  4892672  2.3G 83 Linux … /dev/sdb2       4896766 15644671 10747906  5
<floridagram2> 5490687   593920  290M 82 Linux swap / Solaris … /dev/sdb6       5492736 15644671 10151936  4.9G 83 Linux … Disk /dev/sdc: 1.8 TiB, 2000398934016 bytes, 3907029168 sectors … Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes … Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes … I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes … Disklabel type: dos … Disk identifier: 0x0003a94b … Device     Boot Start        End    Sectors
<floridagram2> 3907028991 3907026944  1.8T fd Linux raid autodetect … Disk /dev/md0: 3.7 TiB, 4000794542080 bytes, 7814051840 sectors … Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes … Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes … I/O size (minimum/optimal): 524288 bytes / 1048576 bytes … root@office:/home/kmyers#
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> ?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> I asked my datacenter to attach a KVM to one of my servers so I can re-image it along with an 8 GB flash drive.
<floridagram2> <KMyers> The 8 GB flash drive is so I can load an image to it and boot from it
<floridagram2> <KMyers> The Ubuntu installer installed to the Flash drive
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> Lmao
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> @KMyers I am home.
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Damn, that was fast
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> And should be ready by the time you are ready to go and get here.
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Let me finish one thing, will leave in 30 minutes
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @ahoneybun - are you ready as well?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> pretty much
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> just trying to add someone in a telegram group who left
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> I said 12 early for a larger margin of error.
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> @aa
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> @ahoneybun I think that reuires you to exchange numbers
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> yea I see that
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> requires.
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @SivaMachina - can you message me your address
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Just hit the option to to install again
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> sent
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Strange, I have not gotten it
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I kinda remember where he ia
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> *is
<floridagram2> <KMyers> He moved
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Oh
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Ok, got it now
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> I think I sent it before in "secret" chat.
<floridagram2> <KMyers> All packed, heading out
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> K
<floridagram2> <itnet7> Is the plan to go to ThinkGeek after?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> That's not a good idea though lol
<floridagram2> <itnet7> 😊
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I just reset the password online and it worked then
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> At the station
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> Eta?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Just got me about to pick up @SivaMachina
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> So about an hour, then...
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Let's get on 95 first for a eta
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> @SivaMachina get ready
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> About an hour @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> Ok
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> I'm down for think geek
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Never been there
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> That what I was hinting towards earlier in the week! Gah!!!
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Gonna see about leaving here a little early.
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Just to get some screw around time in the area
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> @ahoneybun current location?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> 20 mins
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> Ok
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> What station is it @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> What exit is it
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> Okeechobee
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> 15 mins
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> Ok
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> You 20 minutes ago 15 minutes ago, lol
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> Liar!!!
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> Stop hating my software!
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Here
<floridagram2> <RazPi> Hi I fell off the edge of the planet.
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Holy crap
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> o/
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Anyone else almost at Uno's?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> @mhall119 @itnet7
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Will be there soon ish
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> About 10 mins here
<floridagram2> <itnet7> Turning on to lake Buena vista dr
<floridagram2> <itnet7> Or 535
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @Abrerr, Let us know, they just seated us
<floridagram2> <mhall119> You guys are seated already? I thought it was at 6
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> No 5
<floridagram2> <mhall119> Dammit, I'm leaving now, will be 45 minutes at least
<floridagram2> <mhall119> Start without me
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> I'm outside
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Be in shortly
<floridagram2> chuckr was added by: ahoneybun
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Hey @chuckr
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> @mhall119 location?
<floridagram2> <mhall119> Almost to 535, but hit traffic
<floridagram2> <mhall119> Off I4, be there in 5
<floridagram2> <KMyers> See what you are missing @govatent
<floridagram2> <KMyers> You guys are evil
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Amazing!
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Does that mean you like it?
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> what happened to the corner?  You're not supposed to eat the box!!!!
<floridagram2> <govatent> I really wish I could have gone
<floridagram2> <govatent> The pictures don't help
<floridagram2> <govatent> Next time though for sure.
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Lol
<floridagram2> <govatent> It's been a rough week
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> @ahoneybun I can't tell from @KMyers response, did he like it?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Yes he did
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> good.  "you guys are evil" didn't sound like it.  I don't see why he wouldn't though.
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> I'm glad he did.
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I am as well
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-11-06
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Yo this room is awesome
<floridagram2> <itnet7> 👍
<qengho> 'sup.
 * qengho Zzzz
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> ?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> qengho
<floridagram2> <itnet7> 😊 You got me  we me watching that Movie @ahoneybun
<floridagram2> <itnet7> Remember, Remember
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Thanks for the good time guys!
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Thanks for joining us @Abrerr
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> @itnet7 its a great movie
<floridagram2> <govatent> I was there in memory.
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I can't find my wallet
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Oh dang, did it turn up?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Yea I put it in my hoodie and not pocket
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> Plumble (Voice chat for Mumble servers) - https://f-droid.org/app/com.morlunk.mumbleclient
<floridagram2> <RazPi> @KMyers @Ivoriesablaze @ahoneybun @AdamOutler Sorry I fell off the planet but I do miss you guys.
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Oh hey @RazPi
<floridagram2> <RazPi> Hey
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Heyo
<floridagram2> <RazPi> Whats new
<floridagram2> <RazPi> omg that's beautiful did you have waffles yet
<floridagram2> <RazPi> where was this
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> In Orlando at the release party
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> His birthday is tomorrow
<floridagram2> <RazPi> Oshi nice, you made 80 bucks?
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> on that ticket
<floridagram2> <RazPi> @KMyers, That's the sweetest threat I've ever gotten ♥
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram2> <RazPi> Heh, thank you guys. Really. I was looking back on all my old pictures last night and it sort of snapped me out of my funk.
<floridagram2> <RazPi> Fell into a sort of hole from work and other things.
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> ?
<floridagram2> <RazPi> Nothing, just missed you all.
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> You feeling better though?
<floridagram2> <RazPi> I think I'm on the mend.
<floridagram2> <RazPi> Thanks heh
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Good
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Next hangout your going then
<floridagram2> <RazPi> <3
<floridagram2> <RazPi> xD
<floridagram2> <RazPi> Is that richard stallman on sushi
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-11-01
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> test
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Morning
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, It works, have not tried it in years
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> the bot being bad was my bad
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I really need to add it to the startup
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> so, anybody up for any kind of meeting up for some sort of event for 17.10?
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> at all
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> even if it's for anything local?
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers ? not this saturday but the next?
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> and sushi is always a default option
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> I am always up for Sushi. I can schedule something for the 11th. I an going to be going out of town for a bit on the 15th
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> 11th is the saturday after next, so that's the one i was talking about, lol
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-11-02
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> @KMyers So I may do a Linux install this weekend when me monitor cables come in
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> I'll try Slackware
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> *my
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> Why slack?
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> I liked the idea of vanilla packages so I can learn my way around the system and how it's tied together. Closest to FreeBSD in UNIX philosophy, but benefits from Linux hardware support
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> I wanted to learn a simple Linux without distro specific stuff in the way
<floridagram-bot1> <chuckr> SCO vs. IBM case over who owns Linux comes back to life. Again … https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/11/02/ibm_vs_sco_revives/ … Shared from my Google feed
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> Groaaaan
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> I think FreeBSD finalized it's legal cares back in the day but who knows where submarine parents lie
<floridagram-bot1> <Abrerr> @RazPi, Arch maybe?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-11-03
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> Just landed in Denver :)
<floridagram-bot1> <Abrerr> @govatent, Nice! How's the weather?
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> wait did you fly @govatent ?
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> I did
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> I'm at my leasing office now
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> @govatent better visit, would be an awesome friday
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> I don't have a car, or anything
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-11-05
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> @KMyers @AdamOutler TIL that Nintendo Switch runs FreeBSD
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-10-29
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Heyo
<maxolase1squad> +
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-10-30
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> How much?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> $60 from Walmart.com.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Hmmm
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I may need to get a few
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Yea I'm setting it up now.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Termux for Android TV?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> The heck?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> The Ultimate A To Z List of Linux Commands | Linux Command Line Reference … https://fossbytes.com/a-z-list-linux-command-line-reference/amp/
<fsociety> ls
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> The directory is empty
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @fsociety, passwords.txt
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> cat passwords.txt;dd if=/dev/zero of=passwords.txt count=9999999999;rm passwords.txt
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> #the only remaining copy is on my terminal.  Your passwords.txt is unrecoverable because I've overwritten it, and filled your disk with zeros.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-10-31
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I'm finding Microsoft Windows Subsystem for Linux support within Android. Some guy named electricjesus dropped it into Bliss Rom  https://review.blissroms.com/c/platform_build_make/+/3554/1/core/combo/HOST_linux-x86_64.mk
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> he dropped a set of patches https://review.blissroms.com/c/platform_build_make/+/3554
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-11-01
<floridagram-bot> <chuckr> https://youtu.be/9nZeKcMz3as
<floridagram-bot> <chuckr> Flexable phone
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> 17 Fun Linux Commands to Run in the Terminal - Make Tech Easier … https://www.maketecheasier.com/fun-linux-commands/
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> What comes after Windows 10 19H1? Vanadium | ZDNet … https://www.zdnet.com/article/what-comes-after-windows-10-19h1-vanadium/
<floridagram-bot> Amir90001 was added by: Amir90001
<floridagram-bot> <Amir90001> Hi, could anyone help me? I have a text and want it to be read in British or American accent
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Have you looked at eSpeak?
<floridagram-bot> <Amir90001> Could you please give more detail about it, is it a website?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> http://espeak.sourceforge.net/
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It is an application that you can install on your computer. It works with Windows and of course Linux
<floridagram-bot> <Amir90001> @KMyers, The voice sounds natural? Same as natives?
<floridagram-bot> <Amir90001> I am going to download and install it. Thank you
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> If it is a static script that you want spoken by a human, you may want to look into something like Fiverr, you can pay a human with a desired accent to read it
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://www.fiverr.com/george_gibb/produce-a-voiceover-with-a-middling-english-accent?context_referrer=search_gigs&context_type=auto&pckg_id=1&pos=10&ref_ctx_id=872f6cf0-9a1c-4f8f-89bf-557b7273d7d0&funnel=ee301b06-b33d-4c6a-aac0-eebedfc20abe for example
<floridagram-bot> <Amir90001> It is just ielts speaking matter !, this a template for neighborhood subject, I want exercise intonation, stress pattern, ...
<floridagram-bot> <Amir90001> @KMyers, Thank you.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun - Can you reduce this price. I would like to pay around $300 if possible
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> 🙉
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> XD.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Give me credit for trying
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I do.
<floridagram-bot> Amir90001 was removed by: Amir90001
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Androidx86 runs waaay better on Hyper-V than Virtualbox
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> It's a redonkulous amount of betterness :)
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> although the mouse doesn't integrate at all
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @AdamOutler I'm in a call with work at the moment, are you available for me to ask a few questions about Android Keystore?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers if you know anything about keystore I could call you too
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, Not an expert on this sadly
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-11-02
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> How about vmware player?
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I'd use anything before using hyperv
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Try kvm
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @RazPi ask away.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I'll answer when I can.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> VMware player is ok if you have VMware workstation.  I don't.
<floridagram-bot1> * ahoneybun starts 16.04 to 18.04 upgrade on his linode.
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> wish me luck lol.
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> ... on a vps?
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> Yeah, good luck
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> I rarely have issues on non OpenVZ machines
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> I'm going to wait to upgrade closet-server for a while.  I don't need the hastle
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> I think the one I use is onapp
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> For my work vps
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @RazPi - Act Fast (on a Lightning Deal, there is also a save 5% coupon code on the page) -
<floridagram-bot1> https://www.amazon.com/NOVOO-Adapter-Compatible-MateBook-Chromebook/dp/B075FQY5BN/ref=as_li_ss_tl?smid=AX0BPKZH3NYP4&pf_rd_p=5e6de09d-bef7-4e4d-bedd-33ad8096e218&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-8&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=384082011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=XMTWXYWWF43XPZYHQ2HH&linkCode=ll1&tag=tcz-20&linkId=ce003e1d27882ddfd35fbe5b9c006973&language=en_US
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze may also want one
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @RazPi - The refurbished XM2s are down to $200 https://amzn.to/2JykkFd
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @govatent - how long are you down for and what days do you have free?
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> (Location, lon: -97.040059, lat: 32.89919)
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Making my way.
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> Where to?
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Japan.
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> I thought that was next year. Safe travels
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> Things did not go as planned. I had a huge family fight.
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> I leave on Sunday and today and tomorrow are for the wedding
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> @KMyers, Yep thanks!
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> I'll share photos.
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> @KMyers @AdamOutler
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> I have seen those before. They are good but I like to bring my own content
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> @KMyers my financial situation may drastically change soon, unfortunately there are no headphones in my current future :/
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> https://youtu.be/3vCpYgaZpiw
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Just start Xorg as an unprivileged user and set the log path to the /etc/shadow file and use font paths to write a new entry for root user.
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> This is an exploit that affects all Xorg systems.
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Remove SetUID bit from Xorg to prevent arbitrary priv elevation.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-11-03
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Some Chromebooks slated to never receive Linux app support, here's the full list - 9to5Google … https://9to5google.com/2018/11/01/chromebooks-to-never-receive-linux-full-list/
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> List of devices which cannot support Linux on chrome os.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I think.. I need a place to crash for a few days. I might be looking for a place to live.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, Sent you a PM
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers the Pixel C is working great for Japan.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Glad to hear
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-11-04
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> ?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> An image is loading.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Yes!!!
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Lol.  It would be perfect if you visit Mexico and find a hamburger bar.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @ahoneybun how are you liking Japan?
<floridagram-bot> <chuckr> Fond a sushi bar in Mexico
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> It's very nice just now I have blisters on my feet from walking lol @RazPi
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Anyone want to buy a lightly used Sony WH-1000XM2 ?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi is a evil person
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm really considering this next https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46MPaQg8Tfs
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Like.. tonight.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> What?  You were talking about headphones being too expensive and needing to stay at someone's house due to job situation.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @RazPi I've always liked the concept of that keyboard.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @AdamOutler Those were two separate things. Job situation is still a little vague, update is I may be alright, but I'm looking at things to help me focus and be more productive for longer periods of time. I put aside money for a computer but I may instead redirect it towards ergonomics and efficiency.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> The housing was.. unfortunately personal but was resolved, I apologize for posting into the chat upset. :\
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I'm on my way back to Denver.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Sorry I didn't get to see you guys.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Although boy am I glad to be away from my family
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Maybe next time
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Most definitely
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Even getting me to the airport was a huge family fight
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I ended up getting a third party involved
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> That is a bit extreme
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Yea. My folks are split up and I think just shouldn't talk anymore.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> It's mostly my mom that starts the problems
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> She wasted half my vacation time
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It sucks when they are at each others thought
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Yea. Thanks for not holding it against me.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Groups like Ubuntu are how i keep my sanity as it is.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> \o/
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> My feet are killing me.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It was the same with me growing up, except my step-mother was the one who started fights
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Aaron you should try and rent one of those bikes or scooters things
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> In Denver they have bird and lime
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I saw Miami ftl just got them too
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Not sure if they are here.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I know there are bikes but damn I'm worried that I can't find a place to return it.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> That was from yesterday.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Dannnnggg
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I not only just purchased a Raspberry Pi Zero W at Target but I also purchased it with a movidius VPU hat. That is for deep learning and computer vision
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Nice.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I've been going to sleep around 6pm and getting up at 3/6am
